# comment écouter une archive .php.ram ?



## clochelune (7 Mars 2007)

bonjour

voil&#224;, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; &#233;couter france culture et france musique en direct gr&#226;ce &#224; QuickTime Player mais en revanche sur france musique je ne parviens pas &#224; &#233;couter une archive de kiosque &#224; musique de jean-fran&#231;ois zygel
c'est un fichier listen.php.ram
qui saurait m'aiguiller pour trouver le logiciel ad&#233;quat ?


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2007)

le .ram, c'est du RealPlayer comme format 
Pour le lire... telecharger RealPlayer  
www.real.com


----------



## vinzouli (7 Mars 2007)

c'est étonnant que t'aies .php.ram, ca sent la foirure  les deux formats n'ont absolument rien a voir...

php firefox peut le lire
ram c'est realplayer


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2007)

tu as t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la page faisant appel au fichier audio et pas le fichier audio lui-m&#234;me.

do it again 

-> lorsque tu es sur la page en question va dans Fen&#234;tre/Activit&#233;.
l&#224; si tu trouves un fichier .ram d'un e taille honorable alt-doucble clic pour le t&#233;l&#233;charger


----------



## clochelune (7 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> tu as t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la page faisant appel au fichier audio et pas le fichier audio lui-m&#234;me.
> 
> do it again
> 
> ...



en fait je tombe cette fois sur un fichier listen.php... ? (sous firefox) 
et je ne sais comment l'ouvrir ?

c'est dans les archives de france musique et je crois qu'elles sont toutes en listen.php

je ne suis gu&#232;re dou&#233;e l&#224; dedans
j'ai pu par miracle &#233;couter en direct france culture et france musique tant sur safari que sur firefox (je lui pr&#233;f&#232;re safari car firefox plante souvent sous mon MacBook...) 
et l&#224; impossible d'ouvrir les archives...

merci si vous sauriez me conseiller un soft &#224; charger pour &#233;couter les archives que l'on ne peut podcaster (je le fais pour plusieurs &#233;missions de france culture mais france musique est avare l&#224;-dessus!)...

j'ai quictime player et il me semblait avoir t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; une version de real player pour macintosh mais je ne parviens pas &#224; savoir o&#249; elle se niche dans mes dossiers ? je ne la vois pas dans applications...

bref, en effat php.ram &#231;a foirait ;-) si ce sont deux formats diff&#233;rents, en effet! j'avais enregistr&#233; sur le finder et tent&#233; d'ouvrir avec divers programmes mais sans succ&#232;s!
 bon, je trouverai bien une solution avec votre aide

mais questions musique et vid&#233;o je suis pas cal&#233;e du tout
et j'appr&#233;cie beaucoup la simplicit&#233; d'iTunes assez id&#233;ale pour moi!


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2007)

c'est quoi le le lien vers la page ?
que je regarde


----------



## clochelune (7 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> c'est quoi le le lien vers la page ?
> que je regarde



http://www.radiofrance.fr/listen.php?pr=rtsp&file=/telenum/cabaret.rm

j'allais le donner
merci!!
c'est un .rm &#224; la fin pour les propri&#233;t&#233;s

sinon le lien menant vers l'&#233;mission que je souhaite &#233;couter! "le cabaret classique de J.F. Zygel"
http://www.radiofrance.fr/francemusique/em/cabaret_classique/emission.php?e_id=30000016

edit j'ai ouvert fen&#234;tre activit&#233; mais je tombe surtout sur la page france musique avec tous les .gif etc sans savoir quel bon fichier je dois extraire!!


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2007)

ton lien fonctionne &#224; la lecture avec VLC.

J'essaie de le r&#233;cp&#233;rer pour t'idiquer une m&#233;thode "simple"


----------



## clochelune (7 Mars 2007)

ok merci ;-)
sur le pc de ma m&#232;re o&#249; je suis pour tester il fonctionne tr&#232;s bien via real player
il me semblait qu'il y avait aussi real player pour macintosh et que je l'avais t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;
mais impossible de savoir o&#249; je l'ai mis
j'irai voir avec sherlock!
mais je vais voir ta proposition ayant beaucoup entendu parler de VLC


----------



## clochelune (8 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ok merci ;-)
> sur le pc de ma mère où je suis pour tester il fonctionne très bien via real player
> il me semblait qu'il y avait aussi real player pour macintosh et que je l'avais téléchargé
> mais impossible de savoir où je l'ai mis
> ...



je verrai avec spotlight plutôt (sherlock est pour pc gloups les réflexes!)
bon, sinon je vais faire une recherche VLC par ici puisqu'il m'a déjà été conseillé


----------



## clochelune (8 Mars 2007)

&#231;a y est j'ai r&#233;install&#233; real player et &#231;a fonctionne! je peux &#233;couter toutes les archives de france musique et france culture (quand je ne podcaste pas ces derni&#232;res)
l&#224; je viens de t&#233;l&#233;charger VLC
je l'ouvre sans soucis VLC mais pour le moment il ne me sert pas, je garde pour plus tard!


----------



## vinzouli (8 Mars 2007)

Hum Sherlock  Que de souvenirs, ce brave et regretté système 9, tu seras a tout jamais gravé dans nos coeurs :love:

Sherlock c'est pas PC : SACRILEEEEGE , BLASPHEEEEME ! Au bûcher ! :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2007)

vinzouli a dit:


> Hum Sherlock  Que de souvenirs, ce brave et regretté système 9, tu seras a tout jamais gravé dans nos coeurs :love:
> 
> Sherlock c'est pas PC : SACRILEEEEGE , BLASPHEEEEME ! Au bûcher ! :rose:



mais c'est fou le nombre de betises qu'on peut dire sur ce méconnu Sherlock !

sherlock est AUSSI sur OSX  
( jusqu'à Tiger)
et rend encore de bons services pour certains trucs
 par exemple traduction automatisée sans limite de nombre de caracteres ( via systran)


----------



## vinzouli (8 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais c'est fou le nombre de betises qu'on peut dire sur ce m&#233;connu Sherlock !
> 
> sherlock est AUSSI sur OSX
> ( jusqu'&#224; Tiger)
> ...



D&#233;sol&#233; je m'en sers pas...  je m'en servais sur mon mac habit&#233; par un fougueux motorola quand je jouais a KIDPIX  depuis j'ai pas cherch&#233; plus loin

Et c'est vrai qu'apres un petit coup de spotlight il est toujours l&#224;, son fidele chapeau a loupe m'avait pas manqu&#233; mais bon... ca fait un outil de plus c'est chouette 

Je mourrai moins b&#234;te


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2007)

mais je m'en sers quasi jamais 
mais pour la traduc ca bat les traductions avec copier coller sur interface web
et de loin


----------



## clochelune (8 Mars 2007)

bah alors j'avais pas tort de me souvenir de sherlock au final 
existait-il aussi sous Mac OS 8.5 (ce qui aurait fait remonter mes souvenirs!)? mais je pense &#224; shelock holmes bien s&#251;r, j'adorais le nom de sherlock et suis contente qu'il soit sous Mac alors ;-) mais donc il va dispara&#238;tre avec L&#233;opard ?
ps en tout cas j'ai su me d&#233;brouiller pour r&#233;&#233;couter les archives France Musique, &#231;a c'est chouette!



pascalformac a dit:


> mais c'est fou le nombre de betises qu'on peut dire sur ce m&#233;connu Sherlock !
> 
> sherlock est AUSSI sur OSX
> ( jusqu'&#224; Tiger)
> ...


----------



## apenspel (9 Mars 2007)

Il fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, ce lien, avec RealPlayer . Le probl&#232;me c'est de trouver Real Player Mac, surtout. Leurs pages sont tout sauf claires.

C'est &#233;tonnant comme Sherlock est devenu obsol&#232;te, tout seul, comma &#231;a, sous Mac OS X (pas seulement depuis Spotlight). C'&#233;tait vraiment un tr&#232;s bon outil, mais depuis que plus personne ne l'utilise, que lui demander encore ? De nos jours, ses plugins ont vir&#233; extensions de Firefox. Ou alors, c'est la faute &#224; Google ?

Systran ? &#199;a existerait comme module de forum, &#231;a ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2007)

Ben oui y a des bons outils  qui partent &#224; la retraite

J'ai un copain  en californie qui continue &#224; l'utiliser , de preferences aux widgets , pour certaines fonctions.
Ceci dit Sherlock n'a jamais d&#233;coll&#233; dans l'environnement non anglophone ( peu de canaux ou services non anglophone)

Pour la traduction 
Il y a  differentes options ( de sites &#224; widgets ou extensions divers) mais franchement Sherlock reste le plus pratique ( sous Panther )


----------



## clochelune (9 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Il fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, ce lien, avec RealPlayer . Le probl&#232;me c'est de trouver Real Player Mac, surtout. Leurs pages sont tout sauf claires.
> 
> oui, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; trouver Real Player pour Macintosh (je devais avoir un mauvais lien avant ou une mauvaise version) et depuis &#231;a fonctionne vraiment tr&#232;s bien
> j'avais pris soin de v&#233;rifier sur le PC de ma m&#232;re et voyant qu'il s'ouvrait avec le Real Player que je lui avais t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;, ben je l'ai recherch&#233; pour MacBook... (j'ai pris VLC aussi, plus tard &#231;a pourra toujours me servir et comme j'ai not&#233; que nomre d'entre vous l'utilisent)
> ...


----------



## apenspel (9 Mars 2007)

Oui, Sherlock existait sous Mac OS 8.5. Il se trouve simplement parmi tes applications.

Comme lecteur important, il y a aussi MPlayer. Mais je suis un fid&#232;le de QuickTime avec de tr&#232;s nombreux codecs et comme j'ai toujours le vieux Windows Media Player 9 et RealPlayer 10, je peux totalement me passer de VLC ou MPlayer.

Bons week-end et journ&#233;e &#224; toi &#233;galement.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2007)

je signale en passant que concernant le direct il est assez facile de mettre les radios de radio france sur...itunes 
Par contre les emissions &#224; la carte c'est du format real
( les podcasts eux bien sur c'est pas du real)


----------



## clochelune (9 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je signale en passant que concernant le direct il est assez facile de mettre les radios de radio france sur...itunes
> 
> Par contre les emissions &#224; la carte c'est du format real
> ( les podcasts eux bien sur c'est pas du real)





int&#233;ressant pour le direct ;-)
mais j'&#233;coute surtout les archives ou je podcaste mes choix sur iTunes (surtout france culture)


tant mieux pour les &#233;missions &#224; la carte car c'est ce qui m'int&#233;resse le plus. 
l'avantage d'avoir la radio sur ordinateur via internet est pour moi justement de pouvoir choisir mes &#233;missions &#224; travers les archives &#224; &#233;couter
du coup je suis ravie que &#231;a fonctionne avec Real Player

ah j'ai aussi QuickTime (pour Apenspel)

&#233;dit et merci pour sherlock sous Mac OS 8.5 (je devais en avoir gard&#233; le souvenir)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2007)

concernant les archives et podcasts du groupe RF
tu constateras des couacs
( certains podcasts manquants par intermittence ou cot&#233;  archives &#224; la carte pareil ou fichier real perim&#233; ou HS )
RF n'a pas de politique unique
certaines emissions sont en archives quelques jours , d'autres des semaines, d'autres rien.
C'est assez d&#233;cevant de la part d'un service...public .


----------

